# Time for another one. ABA16vT Winter Build!



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

I know many of you have done this maybe even a few times. But here is my build thread with some pictures to get us going. The plan is:
'89 GTI
OBDI ABA Block with Stock internals
2.0l 16v Head Mild PnP
MKIII Accessories 
16g Turbo on Kinetic Manifold
Megasquirt II V3.00
Stock 020 for now.
Lightened Flywheel
Thats it so far. And sorry for so many pics to start us out with. Have been collecting for a little while now.


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Time for another one. ABA16vT Winter Build! (tfatout)*

Hey guys just wondering what some of you have done with the wiring harness when going with megasquirt? I would like to use the factory harness for lighting and turn signals but don't need the engine loom. Any thoughts?


----------



## EuphoriaVW (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Time for another one. ABA16vT Winter Build! (tfatout)*

What did you use for a crank pully? Or did you machine the v-belt pull off?


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Time for another one. ABA16vT Winter Build! (EuphoriaVW)*

I friend gave me the pulley that i am using, i believe it is from a standard 8 Valve motor. I had the back machined down 5.9mm. Anyone else know what year/model this comes from?


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Time for another one. ABA16vT Winter Build! (tfatout)*

Update on new progress this weekend. Cleaned up the bay and repainted. Also I have removed all of the wiring from the engine compartment to the fuse panel. I am wondering if I can just separate the wiring to get rid of the engine management stuff and use the turn signals and lighting part of the harness?? sorry for the pic I will lay it out tomorrow and take a better one. 





_Modified by tfatout at 9:02 AM 12-27-2009_


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Time for another one. ABA16vT Winter Build! (tfatout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tfatout* »_ Also I have removed all of the wiring from the engine compartment to the fuse panel. I am wondering if I can just separate the wiring to get rid of the engine management stuff and use the turn signals and lighting part of the harness??

I used a Bentley and removed the stock digi wiring harness when I went MS. There were places where I had to remove individual pins, e.g. at the fuse box and in a few connectors. The remaining stock wiring works great -- instrument panel, lighting, cruise control, etc.


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Time for another one. ABA16vT Winter Build! (jmaddocks)*

Cool, thanks!! Not really looking forward to that but I know it will be easier than trying to custom make a harness for lighting and all.


----------



## CaliCoupe (Aug 11, 2009)

MOAR! Bigger Pics!


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (CaliCoupe)*

Made some progress today. Had a local muffler shop bend some pipes for the charge side and fitted the intercooler.


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (tfatout)*

Anyone know where I can find some silicone transition hoses cheaper than kinetic they want almost 67$ for one.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (tfatout)*

siliconeintakes.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

^ them! great company fast shipping, and cheaper than most! without getting ebay crap


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

nice prices for sure. placed an order with them today. I am having an issue with the G60 throttle body I have hitting the brake fluid reservoir. Anybody run into this, can I just cut the bottom port off and cap it?


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (tfatout)*

Ran some fuel lines today and painted the upped intake but for some reason I am having doubts that I ran the lines correctly. Pictured below is the setup. The right side of the fuel rail is the return side if I am not mistaken and the left side with the FPR is the supply?


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (tfatout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tfatout* »_The right side of the fuel rail is the return side if I am not mistaken and the left side with the FPR is the supply?


I don't believe that's correct. The right side should be the supply, since the FPR needs to be after the injectors, i.e. pump - injectors - FPR - return.


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (jmaddocks)*

Cool thanks for the input. I knew something did not look right when I first hooked em up. Made some good progress today. Lot of wiring in the MSII today and it is going a lot easier than I expected. Hopefully get to try and start this thing in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: (tfatout)*

FedEx dropped off some stuff from siliconeintakes.com the other day and finished all the plumbing. I will get some pics up soon. Also found a local race shop with some mandrel bends so I can start work on the downpipe.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

your front brake rotors are on backwards
http://www.zeckhausen.com/how_...s.htm


_Modified by 20B_envy at 6:42 AM 1-22-2010_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_your front brake rotors are on backwards


makes no difference except on directionally vaned rotors.


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Coming Back Alive!*

Hey everyone had to take long break away from this project for while. I will be starting again on this thing this weekend and will have some updated pics for everyone. Since the last pics I have made quite a lot of progress. I am waiting on my battery relocation kit to arrive this week and will wire that up. It has been some time since I messed around with the MSII. 

Does anyone have any base maps I can load to get started. I am using the factory dizzy for tach and coil, along with the green top 44# injectors. I remember earlier this year when I was working on this, I had it fire a couple times when I tried to start it, nothing more than a couple sputters though, then I changed the injectors and as of last time before I moved and got behind on this, I had nothing but a whole bunch of cranking killing batteries. Any help on that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

are you still planning on using a stock 020? Might want to consider beefing it up or at the very least a bolt kit, possibly a diff :beer:


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

That has crossed my mind a few times. I do have a spare 020 and I am thinking about seeing what it will handle first, then probably change over to a vr down the road. First concern is getting it finished and running.


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Update Pics*

Here are some updated pics: Sicne thes have been taken I have relocated the battery into the hatch. Fresh install of MS2Extra code. As of now I have a running motor but it will not idle. I have to give it a little throttle to keep running. I am guessing I am off on timing or something?? Not too sure though, Any help with a direction to go from here would be appreciated. Although I can't run it for long because I need to finish the cooling system, which should hopefully happen this weekend. enjoy!


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

*Update*

Update: Ran into some trouble with some bad rings, so out came the motor. Now this gives me a chance to shave the bay here is my progress so far on it. Also I am wondering if it is worth my time to seam weld this thing while I am here. Any suggestions on this? 









By tfatout at 2011-11-30


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

tfatout said:


> Update: Ran into some trouble with some bad rings, so out came the motor. Now this gives me a chance to shave the bay here is my progress so far on it. Also I am wondering if it is worth my time to seam weld this thing while I am here. Any suggestions on this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow definately gonna watch this build! hopefully you can help guide me, im about to start the same build right now. ive got the 9a in my gti and an obd1 aba in my garage just waiting ...

how much boost are you planning on pushing with your stock internals? 
and what type of head gasket are you gonna be using?


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

mpr3ssiv said:


> wow definately gonna watch this build! hopefully you can help guide me, im about to start the same build right now. ive got the 9a in my gti and an obd1 aba in my garage just waiting ...
> 
> how much boost are you planning on pushing with your stock internals?
> and what type of head gasket are you gonna be using?


Stock internals are going out the window. Forged pistons and rods to come. I just can't decide on which pistons to get. Stick with the ABA or go 9A I am leaning ABA since I am planning about 15-20 psi. I have a slight concern about valve clearance before I order the pistons, any help on this one?? The stock ABA pistons that I had in there did not hit so, I think I should be fine running with forged ABA's. As for the head gasket, I was using the stock ABA, but that all may be changing now since I am dropping to good money into it...


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

tfatout said:


> Stock internals are going out the window. Forged pistons and rods to come. I just can't decide on which pistons to get. Stick with the ABA or go 9A I am leaning ABA since I am planning about 15-20 psi. I have a slight concern about valve clearance before I order the pistons, any help on this one?? The stock ABA pistons that I had in there did not hit so, I think I should be fine running with forged ABA's. As for the head gasket, I was using the stock ABA, but that all may be changing now since I am dropping to good money into it...


good project man, keep us updated on the progress!


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

Continued some work on shaving the bay today. Check out the pics. I have some questions on how people have finished the inner sides of the frame when going this route... any suggestions? I am thinking about adding some sheet steel to the sides of the frame to continue the smoothed look. 









By tfatout at 2011-12-15








By tfatout at 2011-12-15


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

Bump for a local mk2 project, keep it up:thumbup:


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

SO the time is coming near to make a few purchases. Namely Pistons and Rods. I am looking to get some info from people on what they have gone with in similar applications. I am looking at the Wiseco 83mm 10.5:1 piston set sold here: http://www.raceeng.com/p-10434-wis-vw-aba83mm-1051rings-kit.aspx Does anyone have any experience with these? Should I be concerned about the advertised CR? Since I am looking at the ABA pistons I know the CR will drop with the 16v head. For connecting rods I am looking at these: http://www.intengineering.com/Integrated-Engineering-p8917380-1-2.html 

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

I,ll take the pistons on integrated engineering web site.... they are what you need. 

http://www.intengineering.com/JE-83MM-Bore-928MM-Stroke-p6924450.html


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

Interesting... they sure do sound like the right deal.


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

By tfatout at 2011-12-26









By tfatout at 2011-12-26

Got a little work done today...


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Looking real good in here, from bay shaving experience, i would seam weld and smooth everything while 
you are here, a little more work now will fend off the temptation to redo it cleaner later. Ask me how i know that.
For the prices, its hard to beat INA's internals too. trays look killer cant wait to see more!


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is an update... almost ready to head to the body shop supply store for some finishing supply's. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

Pic Update!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

Pictures are better than words!! I can see the light.... at least for the drivers side frame rail. Definitely time for a :beer:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spoileda4 (Dec 28, 2008)

Those wisecos from race engineering are beautiful, I have them running in my 16v aba, but i did end up with some intake valve interference, which im not sure why, it rolls clear but when it was running i heard knocking, pulled the head and there were small indentations from the intake valves, so i got a spaced head gasket, so far so good, haven't had much running time. 

Not to thread jack, but I need some insight as well. My question is this, I have not been able to get my cylinder 1 to fire at all, it will run on brake cleaner through the TB but will not fire normally. Leakdown clears, compression is good, fuel spark and air... Ideas?


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

I am leaning towards the JE ABF pistons at 8.5:1 CR. Just saving some coin at the moment for them and some forged rods. As for your issue, that is a new one for me. Hopefully some readers can provide some help. Good luck, any pics or build thread I can check out on your project? 
T


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

Update: Gauges and Radio Gauge delete arrived today. Very impressed with the 42draft designs radio plate.









By tfatout at 2012-02-15








By tfatout at 2012-02-15

Also I have for sale an Auto Meter Pro Comp Ultra Lite Air Fuel Ratio Gauge for sale since I am switching over to VDO. It has one small ding in the top part of the housing, other than that it works perfectly. $45 Shipped.








By tfatout at 2012-02-15


----------



## mpr3ssiv (May 3, 2011)

looks like your project is coming along good! keep it up, me on the other hand need to search for the correct pistons :banghead:


----------



## tfatout (Feb 20, 2008)

mpr3ssiv said:


> looks like your project is coming along good! keep it up, me on the other hand need to search for the correct pistons :banghead:


What are you looking for? I am planning on the JE 8.5:1 pistons from IE


----------

